# breathing problems?



## shoops72 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi I asked for a puppy for my birthday on the 30th of Jan. Well I was supprised when I was given a 70 pound American Pitbull Puppy. He is not what I really was thinking about but he has grown on me and is stuck in my heart. I have alot of questions. Do they have breathing problems? He is sleeping and is breathing heavy. How the heck do I socialize him? He is only 6 months old and had a small dog friend I was told, he is just so big. Thank you
Shanna and Pond:flush::flush:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

shoops72 said:


> Hi I asked for a puppy for my birthday on the 30th of Jan. Well I was supprised when I was given a 70 pound American Pitbull Puppy. He is not what I really was thinking about but he has grown on me and is stuck in my heart. I have alot of questions. Do they have breathing problems? He is sleeping and is breathing heavy. How the heck do I socialize him? He is only 6 months old and had a small dog friend I was told, he is just so big. Thank you
> Shanna and Pond:flush::flush:


A 70 pound 6 month old? Are you sure it is a pit bull? Pit bulls dont really need to be social with other animals. Be careful if you are thinking of letting it play with other dogs. Do you have any pics?

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Best way to socialize a pup is to interact with other people - Take your pup for walks where they can meet people and other dogs. Another great place is Obedience School (or puppy classes).


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh and any large dog with a short nose can run into breathing problems. Heck even small dogs with short noses can.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good post gamer, and I second getting him into a puppy obedience class. That is a LARGE dog and is going to get bigger so taking him to obedience school and getting some training will help you in the long run. Yes pictures please!


----------



## onyx (Feb 6, 2010)

gamer said:


> A 70 pound 6 month old? Are you sure it is a pit bull? Pit bulls dont really need to be social with other animals. Be careful if you are thinking of letting it play with other dogs. Do you have any pics?
> 
> Welcome aboard.


What makes you think Pit Bulls do not need to be socialized? They need to be socialized so they do not want to fight other dogs, period! It is the ignorance of society not knowing how to take care of this breed and the media fueling that fire. I own a Pit, he has such a good disposition and has been and will continue to be socialized with people and other animals. Hopefully one day people will pull their heads out of the abyss and realize ANY dog can bite ANY person or animal.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

onyx said:


> What makes you think Pit Bulls do not need to be socialized? They need to be socialized so they do not want to fight other dogs, period! It is the ignorance of society not knowing how to take care of this breed and the media fueling that fire. I own a Pit, he has such a good disposition and has been and will continue to be socialized with people and other animals. Hopefully one day people will pull their heads out of the abyss and realize ANY dog can bite ANY person or animal.


I said with other animals. Its people that insist that their apbt needs to play with other dogs and takes them to dog parks etc and when they attack a dog (most likely seriously injuring it) that give pits a bad name. Most of these wonderful "ambassadors" of the breed dont even know how to break up a fight so the victim doesnt get even more hurt. You know what you wont ever hear about one of my dogs attacking another becasue I dont put them in that situation. Yes any dog can bite a person or animal but when you have a breed that has been bred for many generations to attack animals you should figure it is always a possibility. Its not my dogs that will cause a rukus or BSL stuff because they killed fifi because I do not let them get near animals nor put them in a situation that an attack can happen.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't agree that pitbulls can't be socialized with other dogs. People can live peacefully with 2 dogs in the same house (both being pits or just one). I do agree that pitbulls shouldn't be at a dog park around other dogs. We only take our pup to one dog park and its the one where we go for her Obedience Training sessions - A private park !


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

gamer said:


> I said with other animals. Its people that insist that their apbt needs to play with other dogs and takes them to dog parks etc and when they attack a dog (most likely seriously injuring it) that give pits a bad name. Most of these wonderful "ambassadors" of the breed dont even know how to break up a fight so the victim doesnt get even more hurt. You know what you wont ever hear about one of my dogs attacking another becasue I dont put them in that situation. Yes any dog can bite a person or animal but when you have a breed that has been bred for many generations to attack animals you should figure it is always a possibility. Its not my dogs that will cause a rukus or BSL stuff because they killed fifi because I do not let them get near animals nor put them in a situation that an attack can happen.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

To the OP : Obedience class ASAP ... and pics please


----------

